# St Pauls, NC - #42394 F Sweet But Scared



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 42394: Petfinder

NOT MUCH TIME!!
*More About 42394*

Id#42394 Sweet girl... shy & frightened, 
Available to be adopted 5/2 517pm --if you can't come on 5/2 , PLEASE call the shelter ASAP! 910-865-2200 Shelter Manager: Jeff Bass Leave a short message with id# and description if after hours. 

***SHELTER NOW HAS LIMITED HOURS ON SATURDAY!!! PLEASE COME ADOPT FROM 10am-Noon!!!!

Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. You may contact a volunteer at [email protected] for information about a pet if needed. You may also contact [email protected] for possible transport assistance. 
If you wish to volunteer on Saturdays please contact Frances Stayton at [email protected].
Please understand that this is an animal control facility and as such, these pets have had no medical treatment. It is highly recommended that a newly adopted pet be seen by a veterinarian ASAP and that the pet be isolated from other pets for a period of two weeks--especially from other unvaccinated and especially young animals. 

*My Contact Info*


Robeson County Animal Shelter
St. Pauls, NC
910-865-2200


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

She is being adopted right now 10:10 EST. I just called!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That picture just breaks my heart!


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

Thank goodness. I thought about her a lot last night.


----------

